# Audi Quattro concept



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/253035/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just no.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

It is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It's a dog's breakfast.

Seriously. The Quattro deserves so much better.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It seems to be a bit of a lot of cars. There's massive hints of A5, bit of LFA/GTR round the front a bit of Scirrocco and very little UR quattro.

Could be so much better.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I like it, it's far more muscular than Audi's current "sports" cars, I love the rear hatch. Think it could be an excellent successor. But it'll have to enter the WRC before we can see for sure


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol one of those, i only drive it to piss everyone else off cars.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that is one ugly car,,, not so unusual for Audi !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i think it would suit a modern dominatrix who wears long gloves.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Just as a comparison, this is the original:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dash said:


> Just as a comparison, this is the original:


thanks for that "dash ",, a real car,, ( with Michele Mouton at the wheel )


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Apparently if they do make this they will only make a limited run and it will cost around £70,000!! Who would pay that? Crazy!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

roddy said:


> thanks for that "dash ",, a real car,, ( with Michele Mouton at the wheel )


You're welcome, "roddy".


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

BLinky said:


> lol one of those, i only drive it to piss everyone else off cars.


You what? 

Charlie


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Back end Scirroco, front end Mitsubishi :?

looks ok though :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

More shots:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

When I first saw the pics on the news stand I thought it was the next generation Nissan GTR


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Has a hint of a VW Corrado side on



Kell said:


> More shots:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I like it, but think it would benefit from the wheel arches being flared rather than carrying the same line the whole length of the car, Audi probably not brave enough for that though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

could & should be so much better...disappointed to be honest....a concept should be breathtaking no? this just looks like any old run of the mill design.. doesn't have the spirit of the original


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> that is one ugly car,,, not so unusual for Audi !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


actually the more i see of it the more i am begining to like it,, except the the front grill , and the interior is pants!!,, depends on the size, if it is a big car then no,, if it is a compact , scirroco /TT size, then yes,,,,


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

roddy said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > that is one ugly car,,, not so unusual for Audi !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


It's starting to grow on me too actually, however if they're really going to be £70,000 then I think anyone who buys one must be mental.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If it were made and in my price range, I'd have one in an instant.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Ugly and disappointing.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

there's a couple of interesting videos now.
I like it, but I'm sure it would only come out as a collectors car at a ridiculous price.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.autoweek.nl/videoHD/2150/Rij ... ro-Concept


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Article and huge gallery @ Fourtitude


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

And here you can see there is a longitudinal 2.5TFSI under the bonnet.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

no.... they look nothing alike. If they are going to bring back the name of an old model with as much of a history to it as the Quattro does make it look like the old one. Like Dodge and Chevy did when they brought back the Camaro and Challenger. They look similar to the old one


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Fourtitude.com seems to have a good 3 part article on the new concept, you can find it here - 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 6457.shtml

good read regarding audi's thoughts on actually producing the car and where the price range might fall, got some nice detailed pictures as well.

If the car runs about the same as the TT-RS (coming to the US late 2011) I will probably save up and hold out for the quattro instead of jump on an RS.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bump... 

Has this car actually beed confirmed?

I know audi came out and say they may make it due to the demand, but nothing since that.


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

mpaul0055 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Has this car actually beed confirmed?
> 
> I know audi came out and say they may make it due to the demand, but nothing since that.


Check me out, im so with the times i didnt even know this was the car being dubbed the R4, which is now obviousley dead!

BUT Why was this called the R4 when it has no similarities apart from the manufacturer... Crikey im feeling bitter towards audi now....

The next gen TT better be a bobby dazzler!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Dash said:


> Just as a comparison, this is the original:


That one looks more like a replica to me.

The concept is quite similar in shape to the body they wanted to use for the Sport quattro, albeit a more modern interpretation of it. There's a drawing of it in the "Art & Car" book, looks like a cross between Mk1 Scirocco and VW Corrado.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just in case you don't have tickets yet, Audi put this on Facebook earlier

"We will be showing the iconic S1 quattro rally car, along with some special editions of our current cars, the quattro concept first shown at the Paris Motor Show in 2010 and a few surprises at the Goodwood Festival of Speed next month. Here's a video of the quattro concept to whet your appetite. What are you looking forward to seeing at Goodwood? "


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

freeman said:


> Fourtitude.com seems to have a good 3 part article on the new concept, you can find it here -
> http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 6457.shtml
> 
> good read regarding audi's thoughts on actually producing the car and where the price range might fall, got some nice detailed pictures as well.
> ...


I would choose the original Sport quattro 24/7 over the concept. :wink:


----------

